# Star Trek: Beyond - Deutscher Kino-Trailer macht ordentlich Tempo



## SimonFistrich (14. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Beyond - Deutscher Kino-Trailer macht ordentlich Tempo* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek: Beyond - Deutscher Kino-Trailer macht ordentlich Tempo


----------



## solidus246 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin absolut kein Freund davon, wenn man Filme schon vorab als Flop kennzeichnet. Aber was zur Höle ist das ?!?! Geballer, dumme Sprüche ohne Ende. Wo ist das denn noch Star Trek ? Into Darkness fanden viele schon blöd, ich hingegen konnte mich noch sehr gut damit anfreunden. Oh man. Bitte fahrt diesen Film nicht gegen die Wand.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut kein Freund davon, wenn man Filme schon vorab als Flop kennzeichnet. Aber was zur Höle ist das ?!?! Geballer, dumme Sprüche ohne Ende. Wo ist das denn noch Star Trek ? Into Darkness fanden viele schon blöd, ich hingegen konnte mich noch sehr gut damit anfreunden. Oh man. Bitte fahrt diesen Film nicht gegen die Wand.



warum machst dich dann mit dem Ding jetzt trotzdem so lächerlich?  
Vorallem: Grundregel Nr.1 bei Trailern:
Trailer Lügen, siehe den Trailer zu Drive


----------



## CaptProton (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich gehe mal ne runde kotzen.... das ist alles, aber auf alle Fälle kein Star Trek. Gut das dies Gene Roddenberry nicht mehr miterleben muss.
"Mit den Regisseur von the Fast & the Furios" Das müssen die echt erwähnen... in einen "Star Trek Film"?

Dann findet Kirk auf einen Alien Planeten eine Yamaha Enduro aus dem 20. Jahrhundert und macht dann auf Evel Knievel...echt jetzt?


----------



## crazyjo (14. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich schon "der Regisseur von Fast and Furious" lese...
Wird bestimmt nettes Popkorn-Kino sein, aber Star-Trek wirds keins.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2015)

Oh Leute, nervt nicht wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt oder gebt wenigstens zu das ihr nur Haten wollt
Man merkt ihr haben nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von Filmen, ansonsten hättet ihr den Fantasyfilm von diesem Splatter Gore Regisseuer auch schon scheiße gefunden, Namentlich Herr der Ringe und Peter Jackson und das gibt noch mehr Fälle

Wahnsinn, nur gelesen wer das dreht und schon mies machen wollen, das ist ja noch lächerlicher als der Random-EA Flame


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> warum machst dich dann mit dem Ding jetzt trotzdem so lächerlich?
> Vorallem: Grundregel Nr.1 bei Trailern:"
> Trailer Lügen, siehe den Trailer zu Drive


Die Zeiten sind spätestens seit Drive vorbei, momentan heißt die Regel "Trailer zeigen dir schon alles wichtige", siehe Terminator: Genisys.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde diese lockere ST-Verfilmung nicht schlecht. Mir gefielen auch die vorangegangenen Teile. Und beim neuen Beyond habe ich auch keine Bedenken. Es ist kein alter ST-Stil mehr. Aber das will er auch nicht sein.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2015)

Fast & Furious im Weltall halt  

Ich denk mal die haben alle Actionszenen am Stück beim Film gekürzt gezeigt ^^
Das der Reboot von Star Trek anders wird durfte doch schon seit 2009 klar sein.

Schon 2001 haben sie es mit Star Trek Enterprise gezeigt leider hatte die Serie nur 4 Staffeln aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Scifi Markt einfach tot 

Star Trek der Film ist inzwischen jetzt 46 Jahre alt und damals war halt alle noch im hype der mondlandung

Es scheint aber jetzt ein Running Gag zu sein das in jeden Star Trek Kinofilm die Enterprise zerstört wird ^^


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon tierisch drauf. Das wird wohl wieder ein 3D-Kauf auf Bluray.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Bleibt schon mal trotz Regie-Wechsel beim alten Muster:
Humor, 1a-Action, chice Alien-Masken und BeastieBoys-Mucke. 

Ist ja nur ein sehr kurzer Appetizer von Mini-Trailer. Aber die Bones-Szene ist echt gelungen. 

Kirk und Crew scheinen diesmal wirklich in einer fremden Welt festzusitzen... Ob sie die Enterprise wieder flott kriegen? Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## bettenlager (14. Dezember 2015)

"Ich bin zu alt für diesen Sch..." Da mir Fast & Furious nicht gefällt gefällt mir ST jetzt auch nicht mehr. Ist halt 2015! Da ist kein Platz mehr für langwierige Raummanöver


----------



## Dosentier (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich will mir jetzt zwar kein schnelles Urteil bilden aber es spiegelt doch den Aktuellen Stand der Zielgruppe wieder.
Ist im Grunde das gleiche wie bei dem Independence Day Film.
Nur noch hohle Action, viele  teils schon zu viele Special Effects und einfach nur noch lauter, größer und von allem mehr.

Ob das nun besser ist, wird sicherlich Geschmackssache sein.
Aber wenn man eben nicht in dieser Zeit großgeworden ist, sondern eher auch noch die alten Klassiker kennt, wie die ersten Star Trek Filme etc. kann einem solch eine  Machart bei Filmen schon auf die Nüsse gehen.

Im Kino werde ich mir den Film sicherlich nicht ansehen aber für Zuhause wird's reichen.
Andererseits, habe ich doch noch die Hoffnung, das der Film anders wird als der Trailer suggeriert.


----------



## solidus246 (14. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oh Leute, nervt nicht wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt oder gebt wenigstens zu das ihr nur Haten wollt
> Man merkt ihr haben nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von Filmen, ansonsten hättet ihr den Fantasyfilm von diesem Splatter Gore Regisseuer auch schon scheiße gefunden, Namentlich Herr der Ringe und Peter Jackson und das gibt noch mehr Fälle
> 
> Wahnsinn, nur gelesen wer das dreht und schon mies machen wollen, das ist ja noch lächerlicher als der Random-EA Flame



Sag das denen, die jede Serie geschaut haben, alle Filme gesehen haben und dutzende Romane gelesen haben. Irgendwo ist Schluss. Und es gibt Menschen, die sich nicht mit diesem Trailer anfreunden können. Man sieht nicht viel, aber es reicht um zu sagen, dass man nicht ositiv dem gegenüber eingestellt ist. Also immer vorsichtig mit Aussagen wie :" wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich will mir jetzt zwar kein schnelles Urteil bilden aber es spiegelt doch den Aktuellen Stand der Zielgruppe wieder.
> Ist im Grunde das gleiche wie bei dem Independence Day Film.
> Nur noch hohle Action, viele  teils schon zu viele Special Effects und einfach nur noch lauter, größer und von allem mehr.
> 
> ...


Ich würde nicht vorschnell alles sofort negativ betrachten. Es werden garantiert weitere Trailer mit passender Dramatik-Musik kommen, die mehr Stimmung und nähere Details zum Plot liefern. Dieser hier ist jetzt nur auf Fun getrimmt und soll erste Neugier erwecken.

Auch die ersten beiden Abrams-Filme hatten Teaser-Trailer dieser Art, die Besseren kamen kurz danach. Und DIE brachten erst die richtige Vorfreude.

"Beyond" bringt auf jeden Fall wonach Fans schon länger gebeten haben: Ein Abenteuer weit weg von Mutter Erde.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Sag das denen, die jede Serie geschaut haben, alle Filme gesehen haben und dutzende Romane gelesen haben. Irgendwo ist Schluss. Und es gibt Menschen, die sich nicht mit diesem Trailer anfreunden können. Man sieht nicht viel, aber es reicht um zu sagen, dass man nicht ositiv dem gegenüber eingestellt ist. Also immer vorsichtig mit Aussagen wie :" wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt".



schön für dich und du hast immer noch keine Ahnung von Filmen oder Trailern nur weil "ein bisschen Star Trek" Wissen mitbringst
oder wo negiert dass mein Beispiel?


----------



## solidus246 (14. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> schön für dich und du hast immer noch keine Ahnung von Filmen oder Trailern nur weil "ein bisschen Star Trek" Wissen mitbringst
> oder wo negiert dass dieses Beispiel?



Andere Frage. Woher willst du wissen, dass keine Ahnung habe und sehr wohl belesen bin, was die Welt des Filmes angeht ? Ich finde deine Behauptungen irgendwie witzig, frag mich nicht warum ich das so empfinde


----------



## Dosentier (14. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht vorschnell alles sofort negativ betrachten. Es werden garantiert weitere Trailer mit passender Dramatik-Musik kommen, die mehr Stimmung und nähere Details zum Plot liefern. Dieser hier ist jetzt nur auf Fun getrimmt und soll erste Neugier erwecken.
> 
> Auch die ersten beiden Abrams-Filme hatten Teaser-Trailer dieser Art, die Besseren kamen kurz danach. Und DIE brachten erst die richtige Vorfreude.




Naja, ich hoffe es 
Wobei mir die beiden Vorgänger Filme sehr gut gefallen haben.
Aber dazu muss ich auch sagen, das diese Filme, ich sage mal vorsichtige, nicht soviel überladene Action hatten, wie der hier zusehende Trailer.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen und hoffe natürlich, das deine Vermutung zutrifft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe es
> Wobei mir die beiden Vorgänger Filme sehr gut gefallen haben.
> Aber dazu muss ich auch sagen, das diese Filme, ich sage mal vorsichtige, nicht soviel überladene Action hatten, wie der hier zusehende Trailer.


Kann man das von knapp 90 Sekunden zusammengeschnitten Szenen wirklich so sagen? Ich kann das nicht behaupten, ich erinnere nur an den zweiten "Into Darkness"-Trailer, der schon einige der fettesten Szenen durchblitzen ließ.

Was hier besonders auffällt: Idris Elba ist hier als Antagonist noch nicht wirklich zu erkennen. Gerade das lässt mich noch mehr auf den nächsten langen, aussagekräftigeren Trailer mit Spannung hoffen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Andere Frage. Woher willst du wissen, dass keine Ahnung habe und sehr wohl belesen bin, was die Welt des Filmes angeht ? Ich finde deine Behauptungen irgendwie witzig, frag mich nicht warum ich das so empfinde



wahrscheinlich deswegen weil ich recht habe und das nicht zugeben willst weil es nunmal nen Fakt ist das Peter Jackson vor dem Herrn der Ringe nur so was wie Braindead oder Meet the Feables gedreht hat, also alles das eher als B-Movie durch geht und Meilenweit entfernt von nem Produktions-Niveau von HdR
Also ein Handfestes Beispiel das es nunmal Dumm ist zu sagen:"Der hat davor nur XY gedreht, der kann das ja garnicht" und das rumscheißern bestärkt eher das nur haten willst, ansonsten würdest mal mit nem Argument kommen


----------



## solidus246 (14. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich deswegen weil ich recht habe und das nicht zugeben willst weil es nunmal nen Fakt ist das Peter Jackson vor dem Herrn der Ringe nur so was wie Braindead oder Meet the Feables gedreht hat, also alles das eher als B-Movie durch geht und Meilenweit entfernt von nem Produktions-Niveau von HdR
> Also ein Handfestes Beispiel das es nunmal Dumm ist zu sagen:"Der hat davor nur XY gedreht, der kann das ja garnicht" und das rumscheißern bestärkt eher das nur haten willst, ansonsten würdest mal mit nem Argument kommen



Eh samma, hast du das grüne Zeug durch was violettes ersetzt oder was ist gerade verkehrt mit dir. Du verlangst von mir, ein für dich akzeptables Argument, bestehst aber darauf, dass ich zwangsweise deine Sicht der Dinge anerkenne indem du sagst, dass du Recht hast. Es geht verdammt nochmal nicht um's Recht haben. Es geht um eine Ansicht, eine Meinung. Ist dir das schon einmal in den Sinn gekommen ? Wenn ich für meinen Teil sage, dass das was ich im Trailer gesehen habe wenig ansprechend finde, und ich die Sorge habe, dass sie den Film eventuell an die Wand fahren, dann ist dies meine Wahrnehmung. In meinem Kommentar steckt ein Funken von Hoffnung. Wenn ich etwas haten würde, dann würde sich das anders äußern. Aber dies kommt bei mir in der Regel wenig, bis gar nicht vor. Also, schalte jetzt mal bitte nen Gang zurück und gönn dir nen guten Schluck, Ist ja nicht auszuhalten hier.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2015)

Schön, da wir jetzt auf der Ebene angekommen sind das du nur noch beleidigend wirst brauch ich ja nicht weiter zu antworten, ansonsten könntest ja sagen warum ich nicht recht haben soll


----------



## solidus246 (15. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Schön, da wir jetzt auf der Ebene angekommen sind das du nur noch beleidigend wirst brauch ich ja nicht weiter zu antworten, ansonsten könntest ja sagen warum ich nicht recht haben soll



Oh mein Gott. BITTE ANTWORTE NIE MEHR


----------



## CyrionReg (15. Dezember 2015)

Spontaner Eindruck zum Trailer:
Teil 1: Reboot Startrek mit Blingbling aber serious motivation
Teil 2: follow up mit alternativer getwisteter Storyline und noch mehr Pew pew.
Dieser Trailer:
Need for Space.

Was kommt in Teil 4, Trans Trek mit Michael Bay?
ST braucht die Mischung aus fast Fantasy-Technobabble und Dry-Scifi. Nicht ganz so trocken wie vielleicht ein Stanislaw Lem oder der neuerdings auch tolle Ex Machina Film,  oder doch keine Verdammte Lachgas einspritzung für die Enterprise und diese Lächerliche Jumpaction mit Vehikeln?
Der Regisseur soll doch gerne versuchen wie es ausgeht wenn man sich mit einer Hand an einem staubigen Felsvorsprung (nach dem Fall) anhängt.
Als Techniker.

Faszinierend ist das jedenfalls nicht!
(Für stutzige: das ist kein haten sondern gezielter Sarkasmus, provoziert durch den biologisch spontan entstandenen Eindruck. Sowas passiert bei Erschütterung ab und zu und wird bei Filmrelease nochmals reflektiert und evtl revidiert. Es ist nichtsdestotrotz der status-quo .)

@unter mir.
hach, déjà vu
Mach dir nichts draus. Sein Name ist übrigens der einzige der mir offensichtlich nach über 3 Jahren noch in Erinnerung blieb und ich musste fast auflachen als ich das gerade las.
Da scheint einfach etwas falsch verdrahtet zu sein auf der Hardwareebene. 
Ich mein zur Hälfte gar nicht böse.
Es ist aber schade, dass er sich meinen damaligen Anraten auf medizinische Hilfe doch nicht hingegeben hat. (Die Aufforderung besteht weiterhin und bis jetzt muss da doch etwas Einsicht oder zumindest Selbstzweifel erlangt worden sein oder?)


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Dezember 2015)

Also, ich mag ja die neuen Star Trek-Filme. Und ich denke, diesen werde ich auch mögen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2015)

CyrionReg schrieb:


> @unter mir.
> hach, déjà vu
> Mach dir nichts draus. Sein Name ist übrigens der einzige der mir offensichtlich nach über 3 Jahren noch in Erinnerung blieb und ich musste fast auflachen als ich das gerade las.
> Da scheint einfach etwas falsch verdrahtet zu sein auf der Hardwareebene.
> ...



ich hab das mal gemeldet wegen Grundlos Leute beleidigen, auf Argumente brauch man da also nicht zu hoffen wenn das schon so anfängt
Merkt ihr überhaupt noch was?


----------



## Rdrk710 (15. Dezember 2015)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt- bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen, ob ihm die Richtung, in die sich die neuen Star Trek Filme bewegen, zusagt, oder nicht.
Für mich ist es im übrigen ganz klar, dass zumindest der Trailer darauf ausgelegt ist, ganz neue Zielgruppen zu gewinnen, und eben nicht nur den "Alt- Trekkie" ansprechen soll. Ich kann damit ganz gut leben, ich mochte diese Filme bisher sehr. Aber ganz ehrlich, den Trekkie in mir sprechen sie nicht an. Und wenn jemand der Meinung ist, die Filme sind deswegen nichts für ihn, so kann ich das respektieren und darüber hinaus sogar verstehen.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt- bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen, ob ihm die Richtung, in die sich die neuen_ Star Trek _Filme bewegen, zusagt, oder nicht.


Das Problem ist ganz einfach folgendes:

Sicher, man kann Geschichten aus einer anderen Perspektive neu erzählen. Wie zB bei diversen Batman Verfilmungen, die eine neue, andere Herangehensweise, die Geschichte zu erzählen oder eine andere Sicht auf den Charakter bieten und mal mit mehr Action und Spaß, mal nachdenklicher und ernsthafter inszeniert sind, aber:

Die neuen ST Filme sind *kein Reboot*, sie wollen laut Erzählung eine *Fortsetzung *der bisherigen Geschichte sein. Die Charaktere sollen *exakt *dieselben sein wie die in der TOS. Und es ist exakt das selbe Universum, bevölkert von exakt denselben Bedrohungen, möglichen Verbündeten und sonstigen außerirdischen Lebensformen und Phänomen.

Und dafür werfen die Macher zuviel des alten _Star Trek _über Bord.

_Star Trek _war eine Version einer hoffnungsvollen Zukunft, in der wir Menschen unsere Streitigkeiten untereinander aufgegeben haben werden und mit vereinten Kräften in den Weltraum hinausstreben, um ihn und seine weiteren Bewohner zu entdecken. Als Konzept letztendlich auch eine Parabel auf die Entdeckung Amerikas, daher auch das titelgebende "Tre(c)k".
Das hat man aber mit _Into Darkness _aber schon komplett in die Wand gefahren, in dem sich nicht mal die Sternenflotte unter sich einig ist.

Und bezüglich der Charaktere: Das Dreigestirn Kirk-Pille-Spock konnte oft als Metapher für einen Mensch (Kirk) mit personifiziertem Verstand (Spock) und Menschlichkeit (Pille) gesehen werden, die das entsprechende Phämonen der Woche aus dem jeweiligen Blickwinkel beurteilten.

Im neuen Film hingegen sagt Spock sogar _"Wir werden Hoffnung finden. Im Unmöglichen."_ - personifizierter Verstand geht anders ...



> Für mich ist es im übrigen ganz klar, dass zumindest der Trailer darauf ausgelegt ist, ganz neue Zielgruppen zu gewinnen, und eben nicht nur den "Alt- Trekkie" ansprechen soll.


Und warum zum Henker macht man dann nicht eine richtige Fortsetzung mit bspweise Kirk und Spocks Urenkeln oder wieviele-Generationen-auch-immer? Oder eben ein richtiges Reboot *ohne *Zeitreise?
Dann gäbe es all die Kritik, die *auf Kontinuität basiert*, nämlich nicht. Und man hätte völlig berechtigt die Freiheit, Charaktere und das Universum zu verändern, wie man wollte.

*Mit *der Zeitreise und daher *als Fortsetzung *ist man jedoch an alles bisherige *erzählerisch gebunden *und muß sich daher berechtigte Einwände bezüglich der Kontinuität gefallen lassen.


bzgl: des Trailers: Aha, _"Hier schlagen die unendlichen Weiten zurück."_ - im Original als _"the final frontier" _benannt._
"The final frontier" _wird im Star Trek Universum für zweierlei verwendet:
a) Am Anfang des Serien Intros: _"Space: the final frontier... " / "Der Weltraum. Unendliche Weiten ..."_
b) Als Bezeichnung für die Grenze am Rand der Galaxie, hinter der Gott in Sha Ka Ree lebt, und im 5. Kinofilm der TOS Crew die Enterprise als Raumschiff verlangt, um die Grenze zwischen den Galaxien zu überbrücken.

Da wir uns im selben Universum befinden wie zur Zeit der TOS, müßte die Anzahl einer größeren Anzahl von Invasoren eindeutig auf die Geschehnisse des ersten neuen Star Trek Teils zurückgeführt werden. 
Oder es handelt sich eben um ein Remake von _Star Trek 5_. Dann will ich aber auch _"Row, row, row your boat" _hören.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Kontinuität hat man doch schon bei den "klassischen" ST-Serien zerlöchert wie einen Schweizer Käse. Das ist halt das Problem wenn man Serien bringt und Filme und deren komplexen Verbindungen für den gewollte Storyverlauf der aktuellen Verfilmung nicht berücksichtigen kann oder will, weil diese auf einmal kontraproduktiv wären (oder man schlichtweg nicht daran gedacht hat). Dazu kommen dann noch die Zeitreisen, dann Serien die auf einmal vor der Urserie spielen (Enterprise mit Archer). Wo man übrigens auch viel verändert hat. Allein schon durch die temporalen Eingriffe auch aus der Zukunft. Und mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß z.B. die Serie mit "Aliens" zu tun hat, die man in späteren ST-Filmen und Serien nie wieder gesehen hat. Obwohl diese "Kreaturen" vom Einzuggebiet ganz nah im Gebiet der Föderation liegen müßten, wenn man die technischen Möglichkeiten der NX-01 betrachtet (Warp 4,5 im Vergleich zu Warp 9 der Enterprise-E).

Damit brauchst Du nicht mehr um die Ecke zu kommen. Ebenso hat sich durch Picards Zeitreise zusammen mit den Borg in die Vergangenheit (First Contact) so einiges geändert. Auch Q hat einiges verschoben. Gut. Janeways Eingriffe im Deltaquadranten dürften im Alphaquadranten in der Vergangenheit keine Veränderungen ausgelöst haben.


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

Genau wie die vorgängigen aus dem Hause Abrams: Als Sci-Fi-Action-Flicks gut bis sehr gut, als Star Trek-Movies ein knapp genügend (Ein Raumschiff Namens Enterprise ist da, es gibt Vulkanier, die Föderation, die Sternenflotte, aber da hören die Gemeinsamkeiten praktisch wieder auf...). Meine Meinung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

*P*reboot!!! Manche scheinen das Anliegen hinter ST 2009 immer noch nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *P*reboot!!! Manche scheinen das Anliegen hinter ST 2009 immer noch nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.



Vielleicht weil viele die die Filme und Serien aus der Pre-Preboot-Zeit (  )  kannten, das "Star Trek" nicht mehr finden konnten? 
Naja, mal sehen ob wenigstens CBS mit der neuen Serie an alte Tugenden anknüpft, oder ob es auch da nur noch um das Zu-Tode-Melken eines Brands geht...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Das klassische ST ist für einen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eines Films/einer Serie leider mittlerweile zu sehr angestaubt. Das muß auch ein ST-Fan der Klassikerzeit erkennen. Entweder man läßt eine Marke dann in Ruhe und bringt nichts mehr oder versucht neue Wege zu gehen (auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß diese dann halt auch nicht mehr allen alt Eingesessenen gefallen).

Mit dem Problem haben viele Filmklassiker zu kämpfen. Sicher wirds auch beim neuen SW VII Diskussionen geben und einige Altfans werden aufschreien, weil denen gewisse Punkte nicht gefallen. Aber das ist nun einmal so, wenn eine Serie deren Ursprünge vor 40, 50, 60 Jahren gelegt wurden heute neu interpretiert bzw. fortgesetzt werden. Irgendwo ist das auch ein Spiegel der Zeitentwicklung, was sich nicht vermeiden läßt.

Ich kann als Beispiel auch Planet der Affen ins Spiel bringen. Das Original von Charlton Heston ist die Benchmark. Der 1. Reboot so Anfang 2000 herum ging damals in die Hose. Danach kam eine Zeit lang nichts und nun scheint die Filmreihe mit Prevolution und Revolution wieder erfolgreich geworden zu sein.


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das klassische ST ist für einen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eines Films/einer Serie leider mittlerweile zu sehr angestaubt. Das muß auch ein ST-Fan der Klassikerzeit erkennen. Entweder man läßt eine Marke dann in Ruhe und bringt nichts mehr oder versucht neue Wege zu gehen (auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß diese dann halt auch nicht mehr allen alt Eingesessenen gefallen).
> 
> Mit dem Problem haben viele Filmklassiker zu kämpfen. Sicher wirds auch beim neuen SW VII Diskussionen geben und einige Altfans werden aufschreien, weil denen gewisse Punkte nicht gefallen. Aber das ist nun einmal so, wenn eine Serie deren Ursprünge vor 40, 50, 60 Jahren gelegt wurden heute neu interpretiert bzw. fortgesetzt werden. Irgendwo ist das auch ein Spiegel der Zeitentwicklung, was sich nicht vermeiden läßt.



Gegen _Erneuerung_ ist nichts einzuwenden, aber die _Essenz_ sollte schon erhalten bleiben. Es reicht nicht, "irgendwo Star Trek draufzuschreiben, und dann ist auch Star Trek drin". 

Als ich ST 2009 zum ersten mal sah, dachte ich: "Wer immer das gemacht hat, hatte zu viel Star Wars im Kopf." - Deswegen mache ich mir um SW7 auch weitaus weniger "Sorgen" als um Star Trek. Abrams war nahezu prädestiniert dazu, SW7 zu machen: 


Weil er mit Star Trek bewiesen hat, dass er "Weltraum-Action" beherrscht.
Weil er mit Super 8 bewiesen hat, dass er es versteht, Hommage-Filme zu drehen.

 Lucas selbst hat ja bereits erklärt, SW7 sei genau das, was die Fans sehen wollten: Viele meinen, dies sei ein Kompliment, ist es aber - von Lucas ausgesprochen - nicht unbedingt. Er (Lucas) wollte schon seit jeher _seine_ Geschichte erzählen, egal was andere (inkl. der Fans) davon hielten. Abrams hingegen will die Fans, aber vor allem Disney, zufriedenstellen. Schliesslich sollen die 4 Milliarden die Disney für die Rechte bezahlt hat, auch wieder Gewinn einbringen. Darum werden wohl auch nicht zu viele "Experimente" im neuen SW zu erwarten sein. Aber zurück zum Thema:

Ich finde die neuen Star Trek Filme wirklich nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil! Sie sind kurzweilige Sci-Fi-Action die Spass macht. Aber sie könnten dies genauso gut ohne das Label "Star Trek" tun. Denn von Star Trek haben sie nur die Namen (Kirk, Spock, Vulkan, Sternenflotte, Enterprise, Beamen) aber nicht das Wesen.

Ganz ehrlich, vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur noch ein alter Knacker der jammert, das früher alles besser war, aber ich finde, die heutige Zeit mit all ihrer Schwarzmalerei, könnte etwas vom optimistischen Geist der alten Star Trek-Ära durchaus vertragen - und könnte trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen?) erfolgreich sein.


----------



## Dosentier (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich frage mich, ob die gleiche Diskussion auch in 2 Tagen bezüglich Episode 7 stattfinden wird


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Genau das war oben meine Intention. Mal die neue Triolgie ausgeblendet, die viele eher als Tiefpunkt bei SW sehen ist das Franchise 30-40 Jahre alt. Das kannst Du heute so nicht drehen, wenn Du auf dem Massenmarkt Erfolg haben willst.

Ich vermute mal stark, daß es auch bei SW VII sicher Reibungspunkte geben wird, wo sich Alt-SWler aufregen werden. Und wo die Diskussion genau solche Wellen schlägt wie beim Thema Star Trek 2009.


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2015)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob die gleiche Diskussion auch in 2 Tagen bezüglich Episode 7 stattfinden wird



Es kann nicht schlimmer als Episode 1 werden

Da Han Solo und Chewie bei sind und Leia Organa nur besser


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau das war oben meine Intention. Mal die neue Triolgie ausgeblendet, die viele eher als Tiefpunkt bei SW sehen ist das Franchise 30-40 Jahre alt. Das kannst Du heute so nicht drehen, wenn Du auf dem Massenmarkt Erfolg haben willst.
> 
> Ich vermute mal stark, daß es auch bei SW VII sicher Reibungspunkte geben wird, wo sich Alt-SWler aufregen werden. Und wo die Diskussion genau solche Wellen schlägt wie beim Thema Star Trek 2009.


Gibt es bereits. Allein Kylos Lichtschwert hat für Diskussionen gesorgt.

So oder so, kein Franchise kann über Jahrzehnte gleich bleiben, es wird immer mal mehr, mal weniger deutliche Veränderungen durchlaufen.

Ich meine:  Ich fand ja damals die stilistische Umgestaltung von TOS zu TNG recht krass. Hat mir auch nicht sofort gefallen, und selbst heute sind mir manche Änderungen ein Dorn im Auge. Aber ich hab gelernt mit diesen "Fremdkörpern" zu leben.


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich kann als Beispiel auch Planet der Affen ins Spiel bringen. Das Original von Charlton Heston ist die Benchmark. Der 1. Reboot so Anfang 2000 herum ging damals in die Hose. Danach kam eine Zeit lang nichts und nun scheint die Filmreihe mit Prevolution und Revolution wieder erfolgreich geworden zu sein.



Naja, da sind die Identifikationsmerkmale doch wesentlich geringer als bei Star Wars oder Star Trek - da kann nicht so viel "kaputt gemacht werden" wie bei Star Wars oder Star Trek. Wir reden hier ja von 2 Franchises die weit über das Produkt-Status hinausgegangen sind. Sowohl Star Wars als auch Star Trek sind heutzutage Kulturgut. Klar, Reboots und Remakes können erfolgreich sein - mir fällt da spontan BSG ein, welches meines Erachtens das Original sogar übertrifft. Und mit Erfolg meine ich jetzt eben nicht nur die finanzielle sondern auch die kulturelle Komponente. Bei Star Trek ist das aber nur in finanzieller Hinsicht gelungen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> NUnd mit Erfolg meine ich jetzt eben nicht nur die finanzielle sondern auch die kulturelle Komponente. Bei Star Trek ist das aber nur in finanzieller Hinsicht gelungen.



Und genau der 2. Fakt ist heute der Knackpunkt. Die kulturelle Komponente oder das setzen eines kulturellen Meilensteins interessiert die Firmen heute nicht mehr. Entscheidend ist was nach einer Filmvermarktung in der Kasse landet. Und für Geld verkaufen die Firmen alles. Auch wenn es letztendlich die Identität einer IP wäre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Naja, da sind die Identifikationsmerkmale doch wesentlich geringer als bei Star Wars oder Star Trek - da kann nicht so viel "kaputt gemacht werden" wie bei Star Wars oder Star Trek. Wir reden hier ja von 2 Franchises die weit über das Produkt-Status hinausgegangen sind. Sowohl Star Wars als auch Star Trek sind heutzutage Kulturgut. Klar, Reboots und Remakes können erfolgreich sein - mir fällt da spontan BSG ein, welches meines Erachtens das Original sogar übertrifft. Und mit Erfolg meine ich jetzt eben nicht nur die finanzielle sondern auch die kulturelle Komponente. Bei Star Trek ist das aber nur in finanzieller Hinsicht gelungen.


Im Falle ST muss man aber die Kino- von der Seriensparte trennen. Von einem kompakten 2-Stunden-Streifen erwarte ich nicht die Dichte an typischer ST-Philosophie wie sie in den Serien gelebt und thematisiert wurde. Mal im Ernst, wie viele ST-Kinofilme haben sich tatsächlich der Forschung bzw. der Kontaktaufnahme mit fremden Zivilisationen oder Intelligenzen gewidmet? 2, 3 maximal.


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und genau der 2. Fakt ist heute der Knackpunkt. Die kulturelle Komponente oder das setzen eines kulturellen Meilensteins interessiert die Firmen heute nicht mehr. Entscheidend ist was nach einer Filmvermarktung in der Kasse landet. Und für Geld verkaufen die Firmen alles. Auch wenn es letztendlich die Identität einer IP wäre.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das früher anders war: Als sich Gene Roddenberry darum bemüht hat, eine Sci-Fi-Serie produzieren zu lassen, hatte er wohl kaum im Sinn, einen kulturellen Meilenstein zu setzen - und bei George Lucas weiss man das sogar. Trotzdem sind beide (SW und ST) genau das: Kulturgut. 

Stell Dir vor, jemand dreht eine Fortsetzung zu Herr der Ringe. Das Ganze spielt immer noch in Mittelerde, es sind ein paar Hobbits dabei, ein paar Zwerge und sogar ein Elb, der vergessen hat sich nach Valinor einzuschiffen. Sie führen einen Krieg gegen die Haradrim. Jede Menge Action, Humor auf Kosten des Grössenunterschieds von Hobbits und Olifanten, eine tragische Liebesgeschichte zwischen Aragorns Enkeltochter und dem Elben, vielleicht sogar noch ein Ork, der auf der Seite der Guten kämpft. Alle Elemente für einen finanziell erfolgreichen Film und einer kulturellen Katastrophe, nicht?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Es war auch die damalige Zeit. In den 60er/70er Jahren war SciFi bzw. eine Art Novum. Es war ein komplett neuer Unterhaltungsstil. Heute sind die Leute übersättigt und kaum mehr zufrieden zu stellen. Darin liegt der große Unterschied und der Grund warum ein ST in den 60ern und SW in den 70ern einen kulturellen Meilenstein gesetzt hat und heute alles gefühlt kurzlebiger ist.


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im Falle ST muss man aber die Kino- von der Seriensparte trennen. Von einem kompakten 2-Stunden-Streifen erwarte ich nicht die Dichte an typischer ST-Philosophie wie sie in den Serien gelebt und thematisiert wurde. Mal im Ernst, wie viele ST-Kinofilme haben sich tatsächlich der Forschung bzw. der Kontaktaufnahme mit fremden Zivilisationen oder Intelligenzen gewidmet? 2, 3 maximal.



Es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht (hauptsächlich) um Forschung und Kontaktaufnahme, sondern um - wie es schon jemand anders in diesem Thread erwähnt hat - die Aussicht auf eine bessere Zukunft, in der sich die Menschheit weiterentwickelt hat - und zwar in sozialer Hinsicht und nicht in technologischer. Ja, nicht jeder der alten ST-Kinofilme erfüllt diese Anforderung. Nur erfüllt sie bei den neuen für mich bisher keiner. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es ja beim 3. mal...


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im Falle ST muss man aber die Kino- von der Seriensparte trennen.



Die Seriensparte muss man auch noch innerhalb trennen ^^ 

Deep Space Nine hatte überwiegend Politische Themen (Cardassianer / Bajoraner /Dominion) und Religöse Themen (Pah Geister / Propheten)
Deep Space Nine war zu sehr abgedreht geworden am Schluss.

Ich bin immer noch Favorit von Voyager und später Enterprise mit Cpt Archer


----------



## Shredhead (15. Dezember 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Sag das denen, die jede Serie geschaut haben, alle Filme gesehen haben und dutzende Romane gelesen haben. Irgendwo ist Schluss. Und es gibt Menschen, die sich nicht mit diesem Trailer anfreunden können. Man sieht nicht viel, aber es reicht um zu sagen, dass man nicht ositiv dem gegenüber eingestellt ist. Also immer vorsichtig mit Aussagen wie :" wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt".



Du hast aber anscheinend keine Ahnung. Du hast weder die Original Serie gesehen (deren Niveau einfach unterirdisch war), noch anscheinend die NG Filme (die sogar noch schlechter waren, die haben nichtmal Kultstatus)! Der "Kult" Enterprise wurde mit Next Generation zu Grabe getragen, alles was dann kam war langweilig, steril und ideenlos. Enterprise war dann nochmal ein kleiner Lichtblick, zurück zu den Tugenden der Originalserie. Die neuen Filme sind klasse, und ich werde auch diesen erst bewerten, nachdem ich ihn gesehen habe.


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Seriensparte muss man auch noch innerhalb trennen ^^
> 
> Deep Space Nine hatte überwiegend Politische Themen (Cardassianer / Bajoraner /Dominion) und Religöse Themen (Pah Geister / Propheten)
> Deep Space Nine war zu sehr abgedreht geworden am Schluss.
> ...



Meine Favoritenliste:


Voyager
TNG
TOS
Enterprise
DS9

DS9 war mir auch zu politisch und zu "dunkel".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht (hauptsächlich) um Forschung und Kontaktaufnahme, sondern um - wie es schon jemand anders in diesem Thread erwähnt hat - die Aussicht auf eine bessere Zukunft, in der sich die Menschheit weiterentwickelt hat - und zwar in sozialer Hinsicht und nicht in technologischer. Ja, nicht jeder der alten ST-Kinofilme erfüllt diese Anforderung. Nur erfüllt sie bei den neuen für mich bisher keiner. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es ja beim 3. mal...


Dann hast du bei ST 2009 nicht aufgepasst. Wie sagte Captain Pike zum niedergeprügelten Kirk:
"Die Föderation ist eine humanitäre und Frieden erhaltende Armada..."... und der Grundtenor der neuen Filme ist sehr wohl positiv, was auch die Bilder von Starfleet belegen.

Der utopische Grundgedanke hinter ST steckt auch in den Abrams-Filmen, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann hast du bei ST 2009 nicht aufgepasst. Wie sagte Captain Pike zum niedergeprügelten Kirk:
> "Die Föderation ist eine humanitäre und Frieden erhaltende Armada..."... und der Grundtenor der neuen Filme ist sehr wohl positiv, was auch die Bilder von Starfleet belegen.
> 
> Der utopische Grundgedanke hinter ST steckt auch in den Abrams-Filmen, ohne wenn und aber.



vorallem, man hat den Punkt genauso "toll" gesehen wie in all den anderen Star Trek Filmen 
Relativ war der Beginn von STID eigentlich der einzige Moment "Star Trek" in den Filmen war den viele sich als "Gesamt Star Trek" einbilden und der so eigentlich erst am TNG Staffel 3 beginnt oder so den 20 von 56 TOS Folgen
Wo hatte man in irgendeinem Film mal so nen Brieffreunde-Moment? Höchstens im Halbgeilen Aufstand


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann hast du bei ST 2009 nicht aufgepasst. Wie sagte Captain Pike zum niedergeprügelten Kirk:
> "Die Föderation ist eine humanitäre und Frieden erhaltende Armada..."



Dochdoch, das habe ich durchaus mitgekriegt - nachdem sich Sternenflotten-Kadetten mit einem Zivilisten geprügelt hatten...  Im Prinzip fasst die Szene genau das zusammen: Star Trek 2009 ist ein Lippenbekenntnis, nicht weniger aber auch nicht mehr.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ... und der Grundtenor der neuen Filme ist sehr wohl positiv, was auch die Bilder von Starfleet belegen.



Positiv? Die Zerstörung von Vulkan trägt genau was zu irgendeinem positiven Grundtenor bei? Hm, an welche Filmreihe erinnert die Zerstörung eines ganzen Planeten mitsamt all seiner Bewohner? Ach ja... - es ist bald soweit, und Penny aus TBBT hat recht: Star Wars und Star Trek IST GENAU DASSELBE. 

Und Sherlock der die versammelte Führungsriege der Sternenflotte über den Haufen schiesst, wie so ein kleiner Terrorist, um dann noch vom Hauptbösewicht - einem Sternenflotten-Admiral in den Schatten gestellt zu werden? 

Ganz zu schweigen von einem Raumschiff welches nicht landen kann aber in einer Werft am Boden gebaut wird, Product-Placement im 23. Jahrhundert und Wasserrohren die den Antrieb eines Warp-fähigen Raumschiffs ausmachen... 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der utopische Grundgedanke hinter ST steckt auch in den Abrams-Filmen, ohne wenn und aber.



Deine Meinung. Ich spür den halt einfach bisher nicht.


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Positiv? Die Zerstörung von Vulkan trägt genau was zu irgendeinem positiven Grundtenor bei? Hm, an welche Filmreihe erinnert die Zerstörung eines ganzen Planeten mitsamt all seiner Bewohner?




STAR TREK VI: DAS UNENTDECKTE LAND


----------



## Rdrk710 (15. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die neuen ST Filme sind *kein Reboot*, sie wollen laut Erzählung eine *Fortsetzung *der bisherigen Geschichte sein. Die Charaktere sollen *exakt *dieselben sein wie die in der TOS. Und es ist exakt das selbe Universum, bevölkert von exakt denselben Bedrohungen, möglichen Verbündeten und sonstigen außerirdischen Lebensformen und Phänomen.



Dem stimme ich doch uneingeschränkt zu. Ich hätte es vielleicht schreiben sollen, aber ich zähle mich selbst zu den "Alt- Trekkies".   Meien Lieblingsserie ist und bleibt TNG- insbesondere wegen der wissenschafts- und philosphienahen Folgen (Stringtheorie, Bewusstsein und Wert künstlichen Lebens, politische Kommentare etc.)

In dem Zusammenhang, ein Reboot war diese neue Fim- Serie für mich gerade deswegen nie- eher ein alternativer Blick. Denn auch hier stimme ich dir zu: Weder die Figuren, noch die Stories, haben viel mit dem alten Star Trek gemein.

Was ich meinte: Als "stumpfes Popcorn- Kino" finde ich die neuen Filme eben TROTZDEM gut- ich sehe keinen Sinn, dem guten, alten Star Trek hinterherzutrauern, das gibt es nämlich schon länger nicht mehr. Weder konnte- in meinen Augen- nach "Deep Space 9", noch filmmäßig etwas nach "Der erste Kontakt", irgendetwas annähernd die alten Qualitäten erreichen. Seitdem existiert für mich das alte Star Trek nicht mehr.



> Und warum zum Henker macht man dann nicht eine richtige Fortsetzung mit bspweise Kirk und Spocks Urenkeln oder wieviele-Generationen-auch-immer? Oder eben ein richtiges Reboot *ohne *Zeitreise?
> Dann gäbe es all die Kritik, die *auf Kontinuität basiert*, nämlich nicht. Und man hätte völlig berechtigt die Freiheit, Charaktere und das Universum zu verändern, wie man wollte.



Weil, wie ich oben schrieb, neue Zielgruppen gefunden werden sollen- und Star Trek fans wie du und ich gegenüber diesen die Minderheit darstellen.  Die neuen Filme haben daher, wie ich meine, nicht ernsthaft den Anspruch, Star Trek fortzuschreiben, sondern schreiben das Franchise Star Trek alternativ um. Kohärenz war nie ein Thema.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> STAR TREK VI: DAS UNENTDECKTE LAND



oder Star Trek 1 oder 3 oder 9


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> STAR TREK VI: DAS UNENTDECKTE LAND



Gut, da war es zwar Kronos. Aber im Prinzip läuft es auf das gleiche hinaus. Einige finden die neuen Teile doof. Ich finde sie wirklich nicht schlecht. Und ich bin aber auch keiner der jetzt Khan von ST II mit Khan aus STID zwanghaft vergleichen muß. Er ist für sich gesehen ein guter Film (über Logik-Plots kann ich hinwegsehen, da haben die klassischen Serien und Filme auch einige zu bieten).


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2015)

Star Trek 9 würde ich mit Episode 1 gleichsetzen


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2015)

ne, ST9 ist eher Episode 3, viel dummes Zeug wie das nervige Kind und der Joystick aber nicht so nen Krampf
ST7 war eher Episode 1 und ST10 war eher so das Star Wars Holiday Special


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> STAR TREK VI: DAS UNENTDECKTE LAND



Natürliche Katastrophen sind ausgenommen  Die Natur ist ja auch kein "Bösewicht"


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Kontinuität hat man doch schon bei den "klassischen" ST-Serien zerlöchert wie einen Schweizer Käse.


Da hätte ich jetzt doch gerne Beispiele.



> Dazu kommen dann noch die Zeitreisen,


Da es Zeitreisen in der Realität nicht gibt, können wir nicht beurteilen, wie sich diese auswirken werden.

Die eine Möglichkeit wäre der "Ripple Effekt" aus _Zurück in die Zukunft_ (wenn ich meine Geburt in der Vergangenheit verhindere, werde ich verschwinden), eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, daß alles und jeder, der in der Zeit herum geschoben wird, dort verbleibt, egal, ob er die Ursprünge seiner Existenz vernichtet hat.



> dann Serien die auf einmal vor der Urserie spielen (Enterprise mit Archer). Wo man übrigens auch viel verändert hat. Allein schon durch die temporalen Eingriffe auch aus der Zukunft. Und mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß z.B. die Serie mit "Aliens" zu tun hat, die man in späteren ST-Filmen und Serien nie wieder gesehen hat.


Gut, die Serie hab ich nie gesehen. Aber das war ja afaik keine Zeitreise, sondern einfach die Geschehnisse auf dem Raumschiff bevor TOS stattfand.
Und Lebensformen können durchaus auch mal aussterben. Auch ganze Planeten können explodieren oder sonstwie unbewohnbar werden.



> Damit brauchst Du nicht mehr um die Ecke zu kommen.


Zu gut deutsch: _"Scheiß auf die Kontinuität, bringt ja eh nix"_?

Daß bei zig, wenn nicht hunderten von Schreibern an allen Kanon Inhalten von Star Trek auch Unstimmigkeiten aufkommen, läßt sich nicht vermeiden. Aber daß *wesentliche* Charakterzüge und skurrile Eigenschaften der *identischen *Figuren unbeachtet bleiben oder ignoriert werden, ist unverzeihlich.
Der kontinuitäts-echte Spock hätte in den neuen Filmen bspweise auch schon mal eine unnütz genaue Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Nachkommastellen angegeben oder aufgrund "sonderlich" anmutendem Verhalten der Erdlinge die Augenbraue hoch gezogen.
Der "neue" Spock hingegen ist mehr Mensch als jeder andere Darsteller der Mannschaft.



> Ebenso hat sich durch Picards Zeitreise zusammen mit den Borg in die Vergangenheit (First Contact) so einiges geändert.


OK. Butter bei die Fische. Was denn?

Vorher: Zefram Cochran macht den ersten Warpflug und daraufhin kommen die Vulkanier zum ersten Kontakt auf die Erde.

Die Borg wollen das verhindern; die TNG Crew schaltet die Borg aus und stellt sicher, daß Cochran den Flug erfolgreich abschließt.

Nachher: Zefram Cochran macht den ersten Warpflug und daraufhin kommen die Vulkanier zum ersten Kontakt auf die Erde.

Es ändert sich lediglich, daß Cochran jetzt weiß, daß sein Flug in die Geschichte eingehen wird - was einem nach dem ersten Kontakt mit Außerirdischen aber ebenso klar sein sollte.
Also: was genau hat sich sonst verändert?



> Auch Q hat einiges verschoben. Gut.


Und was konkret, was der Handlung einer _Star Trek _Episode oder einem Film wiederspricht?



> Janeways Eingriffe im Deltaquadranten dürften im Alphaquadranten in der Vergangenheit keine Veränderungen ausgelöst haben.


... bis auf die Folge, in der sie auf der Erde der Vergangenheit den mobilen Emitter des Docs aus dem 29. Jahrhundert erhalten ...
... aber um solche Sachen zu bereinigen, gibt es ja das Raumschiff _Relativity_.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *P*reboot!!! Manche scheinen das Anliegen hinter ST 2009 immer noch nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.


Ein Reboot ist eine neue Erzählung einer alten Geschichte. Durchaus auch anders in Gestaltung, Atmosphäre und was auch immer.

Da die neuen Filme aber *mit einer Zeitreise als Weiterführung *der alten Geschichte inszeniert sind, müssen sie sich auch an die alten Regeln halten.

Meines Wissens wollte man erzählen, wie Kirk, Spock & Co auf der Akademie aufeinander treffen und an Bord der Enterprise gelangen. Nun, daß ist mächtig in die Hose gegangen, denn *das *sieht man *nicht*.
Man sieht, wie die Mannschaft, die vor der Zeitreise an Bord der Enterprise war, auch nach der Zeitreise dorthin geprügelt wird - teilweise im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 
Und wenn einem keine bessere Begründung dafür einfällt, dann redet man sich mit sowas raus: _"Ja, das ist jetzt ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, aber wir sind drauf gekommen, wieso sich das so ergeben haben könnte: Es war einfach Schicksal."_  (sinngemäß laut Audiokommentar des ersten Films)

Bonusfrage: Wenn das doch so schicksalhaft war ... wieso ist Janice Rand dann nicht an Bord?



MichaelG schrieb:


> Das klassische ST ist für einen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eines Films/einer Serie leider mittlerweile zu sehr angestaubt. Das muß auch ein ST-Fan der Klassikerzeit erkennen.


Warum? Was spricht denn dagegen, wenn wir weiterhin einen logischen Spock, einen menschlichen McCoy und einen Kirk haben, der die Frauen abkriegt? Anstatt das alles auf Spock zu konzentrieren und McCoy sogar in die 2. Reihe zu degradieren, weil Uhura deutlich prominenter in der Handlung und auf Plakaten und in Trailern vertreten ist?

Und was spricht dagegen, Probleme der Menschheit heutzutage auch mal anzusprechen und in einem Science Fiction Film zu verarbeiten iwe zB in _Interstellar_?
Oder sogar einen ganzen SciFi Film auch als Metapher interpretierbar zu machen wie bei _Gravity_ (der auch mit mehreren Oskars ausgezeichnet wurde)?
Wieso muß massentaugliches SciFi denn zwangsläufig eine Actionorgie beinhalten und kann nicht wie die beiden von mir genannten Beispiele deutlich ruhiger und anspruchsvoller inszeniert werden?



> Aber das ist nun einmal so, wenn eine Serie deren Ursprünge vor 40, 50, 60 Jahren gelegt wurden heute neu interpretiert bzw. fortgesetzt werden. Irgendwo ist das auch ein Spiegel der Zeitentwicklung, was sich nicht vermeiden läßt.


Sicher. Und es wird auch keiner verlangen, daß die Brücke eines Raumschiffs aus dem 23. Jahrhundert mit Platinen bestückt ist, die man heutzutage schon als hoffnungslos veraltet ansehen würde. Ebenso mußten die Kommunikatoren der Zeit angepaßt werden, die damaligen klobigen Geräte sind aus heutiger Sicht ebenso antiquiert wie die fast schon Dezimeter dicken VOY Laptops.

Dennoch sollte eine gewisse Kontinuität vorhanden sein - alleine eine einheitliche Farbgebung bei der Gestaltung der Brücke wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang...



> Ich kann als Beispiel auch Planet der Affen ins Spiel bringen. Das Original von Charlton Heston ist die Benchmark. Der 1. Reboot so Anfang 2000 herum ging damals in die Hose. Danach kam eine Zeit lang nichts und nun scheint die Filmreihe mit Prevolution und Revolution wieder erfolgreich geworden zu sein.


"Reboot". Nicht Fortsetzung.



Frullo schrieb:


> Gegen _Erneuerung_ ist nichts einzuwenden, aber die _Essenz_ sollte schon erhalten bleiben. Es reicht nicht, "irgendwo Star Trek draufzuschreiben, und dann ist auch Star Trek drin".
> 
> Ich finde die neuen Star Trek Filme wirklich nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil! Sie sind kurzweilige Sci-Fi-Action die Spass macht. Aber sie könnten dies genauso gut ohne das Label "Star Trek" tun. Denn von Star Trek haben sie nur die Namen (Kirk, Spock, Vulkan, Sternenflotte, Enterprise, Beamen) aber nicht das Wesen.


This.

Obwohl: _Into Darkness _funktioniert selbst als 08/15 Action SciFi nur mit vorherigem Abschalten des Hirns. 
Näheres dazu habe ich hier schon mal zusammen geschrieben.



> Ganz ehrlich, vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur noch ein alter Knacker der jammert, das früher alles besser war, aber ich finde, die heutige Zeit mit all ihrer Schwarzmalerei, könnte etwas vom optimistischen Geist der alten Star Trek-Ära durchaus vertragen - und könnte trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen?) erfolgreich sein.


Exakt.



Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob die gleiche Diskussion auch in 2 Tagen bezüglich Episode 7 stattfinden wird


Von mir nicht, ich hab nur 3/10 Punkten im hier kürzlich erwähnten SW Test und die SW Filme auch nur 1-2 mal gesehen.


----------



## Odin333 (15. Dezember 2015)

Zu der Diskussion hier ist eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Es wird der erste Trailer diskutiert, zu welche natürlich auch der erste Eindruck zählt und schon wird sich gekloppt (Enrisa).

Die beiden Vorgänger mochte ich sehr, es gab die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit zu bemängeln, aber als ich diesen Trailer gestern gesehen habe, war ich offen gestanden geschockt. Hauptsächlich von drei Dingen:
1. den meiner Meinung nach schlechten Masken.
2. der Enduro
3. Spocks Ausage _"Wir werden Hoffnung finden. Im Unmöglichen."_ WTF! Wer soll das sein? Spock sicher nicht!

Ich habe fast den Verdacht, der Trailer von Star Trek wurde mit dem Independence Day verwechselt.


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> oder Star Trek 1 oder 3 oder 9


Dann lass mal die Analyse beginnen:

ST1 - kein zerstörter Planet, sondern 3 klingonische Kreuzer und eine Relaistation
ST3 - ein künstlich geschaffener Planet der sich gerade entwickelt zerfällt weil er schon bei Erschaffung nicht stabil war
ST6 - kein zerstörter Planet sondern ein Mond auf dem zu viel Bergbau gemacht wurde, dadurch explodiert und dabei die Atmosphäre von Kronos fast zerstörte, letzteres abgewendet durch die Föderation
ST9 - kein zerstörter Planet sondern eine Atmosphäre die beinahe vergiftet worden wäre verhindert durch Picard & Co.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ... kein Franchise kann über Jahrzehnte gleich bleiben, es wird immer mal mehr, mal weniger deutliche Veränderungen durchlaufen.
> 
> Ich meine:  Ich fand ja damals die stilistische Umgestaltung von TOS zu TNG recht krass.


Die ist aber mit "technischer und politischer Weiterentwicklung" problemlos erklärbar, denn da liegen 71 Jahre dazwischen (letzter TOS Film bis erste Folge TNG).



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im Falle ST muss man aber die Kino- von der Seriensparte trennen. Von einem kompakten 2-Stunden-Streifen erwarte ich nicht die Dichte an typischer ST-Philosophie wie sie in den Serien gelebt und thematisiert wurde. Mal im Ernst, wie viele ST-Kinofilme haben sich tatsächlich der Forschung bzw. der Kontaktaufnahme mit fremden Zivilisationen oder Intelligenzen gewidmet? 2, 3 maximal.


"Kontaktaufnahme" wären mit  V'ger / Walsonde / Gott bei den TOS Filmen 50% aller Filme.
"Forschung" betrifft die Genesis Triologie - aber ok, Genesis betrifft eigentlich nur 2 davon, also 33%.
Und natürlich gibt es auch Konflikte mit "Khan" und "undiscovered country" - aber diese werden nicht mit Haudrauf, sondern mit Köpfchen gelöst.

Außerdem hat man dann noch Fragen wie:
Wann beginnt das Leben einer Maschine? Wann geht Forschung zu weit? Kann man alles, was man für den Frieden/das Gute erforscht, auch als Waffe verwenden? Gibt es einen Gott? und wenn ja: wie wird er reagieren, wenn wir ihn treffen?



Frullo schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, jemand dreht eine Fortsetzung zu Herr der Ringe. Das Ganze spielt immer noch in Mittelerde, es sind ein paar Hobbits dabei, ein paar Zwerge und sogar ein Elb, der vergessen hat sich nach Valinor einzuschiffen. Sie führen einen Krieg gegen die Haradrim. Jede Menge Action, Humor auf Kosten des Grössenunterschieds von Hobbits und Olifanten, eine tragische Liebesgeschichte zwischen Aragorns Enkeltochter und dem Elben, vielleicht sogar noch ein Ork, der auf der Seite der Guten kämpft. Alle Elemente für einen finanziell erfolgreichen Film und einer kulturellen Katastrophe, nicht?


Das fängt ja schon damit an, daß die Geschichte weitaus weniger Hintergrunddetails haben wird als die Tolkien Bücher, der ja jahrzehntelang an der Ausarbeitung der Beschreibung einer kompletten Welt gearbeitet hatte. 
Dann muß das zu dem Rest der Geschichte passen, und zwar nicht nur erzählerisch, sondern in allen Teilen der Produktion. Die Tolkien Filme sehen ja nicht zuletzt so einheitlich aus, weil 2 Künstler sämtliche Orte, Rüstungen etc gezeichnet haben, sämtliches Makeup, Setdesign, Kostüme, Tontechnik, Aussprache (elbisch, zwergisch...), Gangarten, ... in allen sechs Filmen von den selben Leuten produziert wurden. 

Mit den Filmen hat man die Latte für nachfolgende Mittelerde Filme extrem hoch gelegt - nicht unbedingt von der letztendlichen Qualität aller einzelnen Szenen (die von Micky Maus Niveau bis geht-nicht-besser-episch reichen), sondern vor allem, was den Look und den Detailreichtum betrifft. (zB hat Thranduil - der Elbenkönig aus dem Hobbit - unterschiedliche Beeren in seiner Krone, passend zur jeweiligen Jahreszeit.)

Wenn da eine ähnliches Budget zur Verfügung gestellt wird, daß dort auch eine ähnliche Qualität erreicht werden kann, und die Geschichte passend erweitert wird: Warum nicht?
Wenn die Geschichte jedoch nur aus einem Wettrennen und nächtlichen Parties in und um Minas Tirith besteht, würde das tatsächlich eine "kulturelle Katastrophe".



MichaelG schrieb:


> Es war auch die damalige Zeit. In den 60er/70er Jahren war SciFi bzw. eine Art Novum. Es war ein komplett neuer Unterhaltungsstil.


Ähm ... _Flash Gordon_ reiste schon 19*36* als mehrstaffelige Serie durchs Weltall. (VOY Fans kennen dessen Stil aus dem Cpt. Proton Holodeck Abenteuern)

Allerdings wurde aufgrund des Weltraum Wettlaufs  Mitte des Jahrhunderts, in dem der Schritt zu den Sternen aus der puren Fantasie in den Bereich des Möglichen geriet, das Thema in die Mitte der Gesellschaft gestellt und dadurch für jedermann interessant.
_Star Trek_ beantwortete damit die Frage: Wie wäre wohl das Leben auf so einem Raumschiff?



Shredhead schrieb:


> Du hast aber anscheinend keine Ahnung. Du hast weder die Original Serie gesehen (deren Niveau einfach unterirdisch war),


Frevler!
Nein, im Ernst: Sicher sind manche Szenen aus heutiger Sicht lächerlich. Dennoch hat TOS hervorragende Folgen hervorgebracht, die auch anspruchsvolle Themen hatten. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Gut, da war es zwar Kronos. Aber im Prinzip läuft es auf das gleiche hinaus.


Also ich sehe schon einen Unterschied zwischen einer gewollten Planeten Zerstörung (Vulkan), einem zufälligen wissenschaftlichen Experiment (Genesis) und einem Unfall (Praxis, der Mond von Kronos).



> STID [...] ist für sich gesehen ein guter Film (über Logik-Plots kann ich hinwegsehen, da haben die klassischen Serien und Filme auch einige zu bieten).


Aber nicht in dem Ausmaß. Da ist STID diesbezüglich bei mir nicht nur im Star Trek Universum, sondern in allen Filmen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, mindestens in den Flop Five.


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn da eine ähnliches Budget zur Verfügung gestellt wird, daß dort auch eine ähnliche Qualität erreicht werden kann, und die Geschichte passend erweitert wird: Warum nicht?



Weil Tolkiens Erzählungen mit dem 3. Zeitalter ihr "natürliches" Ende finden. Ein Mittelerde-Film, der nicht wenigstens "ein klein Wenig" von Tolkiens Geschichten (und nicht nur von Tolkiens Welt) in sich hat, wäre - zumindest für mich - ein Frevel. Da würde ich wennschon, dennschon Filme auf Basis des Silmarillions begrüssen.




Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... _Flash Gordon_ reiste schon 19*36* als mehrstaffelige Serie durchs Weltall. (VOY Fans kennen dessen Stil aus dem Cpt. Proton Holodeck Abenteuern)



Und ein gewisser Jules Verne machte schon ab 1864 mit Sci-Fi von sich reden


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Schon klar. Aber SciFi war in den 60er/70er Jahren einfach trendy. Heutzutage ist es filmisch schon Alltag. Damals etwas ganz besonderes. Daß es Ausnahmen gab (Orson Wells Krieg der Welten aus 1938 habt ihr auch vergessen) streite ich ja nicht ab. Aber so richtig war SciFi erst in den 60er Jahren in aller Munde. Sicher nicht zuletzt wegen den Weltraumflügen und dem Wettlauf zum Mond.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die ist aber mit "technischer und politischer Weiterentwicklung" problemlos erklärbar, denn da liegen 71 Jahre dazwischen (letzter TOS Film bis erste Folge TNG).


Unabhängig davon, man hatte sich gerade mal 3-4 Jahre vor TNG an die Kolonial-Uniformen aus ST2/3 gewöhnt, und dann diese Space-Pyjamas von Picard und Co. 
Dann Mini-Hand-Paser die aussehen wie ein Stück Stahlseife, Anstecker als Kommunikatoren usw.

Dieser "fururistische" Look wie auch das stocksteife Agieren der TNG-Crew war schon ein Schock für mich. Das sah halt so 1980 aus... Also ganz fiese Mode. ^^

Und heute regt man sich über den Apple-Look der neuen "alten" Enterprise künstlich auf. Gewisse Designs wollen ihrer Entstehungszeit entsprechen, und die neuen ST-Filme sind nunmal Produktionen der heutigen Smartphone/Touchtechnik-Ära. So what? 


> "Kontaktaufnahme" wären mit  V'ger / Walsonde / Gott bei den TOS Filmen 50% aller Filme.


VGer - einschläfernd, uninteressant erzählt, nur mit Tonnen von Effekten aufgebauscht, alles zu Lasten einer nicht wieder zu erkennenden, apathischen TOS-Crew.
Sonde - Mit der Gefahr der Vernichtung Mutter Erde verbunden.
Gott - Undurchdachte Idee von Shatner, die gar in der TOS-Episode mit Apollo besser funktioniert hat


> "Forschung" betrifft die Genesis Triologie - aber ok, Genesis betrifft eigentlich nur 2 davon, also 33%.


Nichtsdestotrotz war Teil 2 hauptsächlich ein Uboot-Thriller im All, und Teil 3 die Wiedererweckung des geliebten Spock, bei welcher noch klingonischen Dumpfbacken mitmischen mussten. Und in Teil 4 brauchten Kirk und Co. nur ausgestorbene Übersetzer. Seeeeehr wissenschaftlich. 


> Und natürlich gibt es auch Konflikte mit "Khan" und "undiscovered country" - aber diese werden nicht mit Haudrauf, sondern mit Köpfchen gelöst.


Letztendlich aber auch mit Phasern und Torpedos entschieden.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Star Trek 1 war der schwächste ST-Film überhaupt. Wirklich einschläfernd. Pseudo-Intellektuelle Story, langweilig. Nerviger Gegner von Kirk der sich dann zum Glück mit Vger vereinigt hat. 

Am Rande des Universums war aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel besser. Ebenso pseudo intellektuell. Die Suche nach Gott zusammen mit irgendeinem Klingonen. Die besten ST-Filme der TNG-Crew waren immer noch die Filme 2 -4, und 6. Treffen der Generationen (ST 7) als Crossover natürlich auch mit dazu gerechnet.

Bei der TNG-Crew sieht es bezüglich der guten Filme noch übersichtlicher aus: TNG 9 und 10 fand ich ziemlich blödsinnig. Zumal man das Potential in Nemesis nicht ansatzweise ausgeschöpft hatte. Auch beim Film der Aufstand hat man viel Potential liegen lassen. TNG 7 als Crossover war wie gesagt hingegen gut, TNG 8 (First Contact) war imho aber mit Abstand der beste Film der TNG-Crew überhaupt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weil Tolkiens Erzählungen mit dem 3. Zeitalter ihr "natürliches" Ende finden. Ein Mittelerde-Film, der nicht wenigstens "ein klein Wenig" von Tolkiens Geschichten (und nicht nur von Tolkiens Welt) in sich hat, wäre - zumindest für mich - ein Frevel. Da würde ich wennschon, dennschon Filme auf Basis des Silmarillions begrüssen.


Was aber wohl nicht passieren wird, da die Tolkien Erben (oder nur Christopher?) die Filmrechte dafür nicht rausrücken - zudem sind beim Silmarillion wirklich unverfilmbare Teile dabei. (bsp die Erschaffung der Welt durch Singsang der Gotteskinder)



> Und ein gewisser Jules Verne machte schon ab 1864 mit Sci-Fi von sich reden





MichaelG schrieb:


> (Orson Wells Krieg der Welten aus 1938 habt ihr auch vergessen) streite ich ja nicht ab.


Das sind aber beides keine Verfilmungen - wenn es um SciFi in Buchform geht, geht das natürlich weiter zurück.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, man hatte sich gerade mal 3-4 Jahre vor TNG an die Kolonial-Uniformen aus ST2/3 gewöhnt, und dann diese Space-Pyjamas von Picard und Co. ...
> Und heute regt man sich über den Apple-Look der neuen "alten" Enterprise künstlich auf. Gewisse Designs wollen ihrer Entstehungszeit entsprechen, und die neuen ST-Filme sind nunmal Produktionen der heutigen Smartphone/Touchtechnik-Ära. So what?


So what? So immer noch Kontinuität. Warum hat man sich nicht ansatzweise Mühe gegeben, die Enterprise auch im Innern *wiedererkennbar *zu machen?



> VGer - einschläfernd, uninteressant erzählt, nur mit Tonnen von Effekten aufgebauscht, alles zu Lasten einer nicht wieder zu erkennenden, apathischen TOS-Crew.
> Sonde - Mit der Gefahr der Vernichtung Mutter Erde verbunden.
> Gott - Undurchdachte Idee von Shatner, die gar in der TOS-Episode mit Apollo besser funktioniert hat


Und? Es ging darum, *in wie vielen *ST Filmen Kontaktaufnahmen zu fremden Spezies und Forschung das Thema waren. Nicht, ob diese Filme dann auch für Publikum X interessant oder gut geschrieben wären.



> Letztendlich aber auch mit Phasern und Torpedos entschieden.


Hm. Spock opfert sich selbst, in dem er in den Reaktor Raum geht, und ist irgendwie weder Phaser noch Torpedo. Auch die Strategie mit dem Nebel, der Umkreisung des Planeten, dem dreidimensionalen Ausweichen hat nichts mit Phasern und Torpedos zu tun.

Und auch in "undiscovered country" gibt es diverse Tricks, improvisierte Verzögerungen,  und zu berücksichtigende diplomatische Feinheiten, die das ganze nicht wie ein billiges "Da ist der Feind. Phaser an und los!" wirken lassen. Bis dort der Phaser schießt, ist jede Menge passiert. Abgesehen von dem einen Schuß und den beiden Torpedos, die die Ursache für die Krise sind, wird nur am Schluß einmal gefeuert. Das wären meinem Erinnern nach 4 Schüsse im ganzen Film. 

Wie viele waren es denn in ST und STID? und wie viele werden es wohl in _Beyond _sein?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Orson Welles war übrigens nicht nur ausschließlich ein Buch sondern ein Hörspiel im Radio 1938. Das mal nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Star Trek 1 war der schwächste ST-Film überhaupt. Wirklich einschläfernd. Pseudo-Intellektuelle Story, langweilig. Nerviger Gegner von Kirk der sich dann zum Glück mit Vger vereinigt hat.
> 
> Am Rande des Universums war aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel besser. Ebenso pseudo intellektuell. Die Suche nach Gott zusammen mit irgendeinem Klingonen. Die besten ST-Filme der TNG-Crew waren immer noch die Filme 2 -4, und 6. Treffen der Generationen (ST 7) als Crossover natürlich auch mit dazu gerechnet.
> 
> Bei der TNG-Crew sieht es bezüglich der guten Filme noch übersichtlicher aus: TNG 9 und 10 fand ich ziemlich blödsinnig. Zumal man das Potential in Nemesis nicht ansatzweise ausgeschöpft hatte. Auch beim Film der Aufstand hat man viel Potential liegen lassen. TNG 7 als Crossover war wie gesagt hingegen gut, TNG 8 (First Contact) war imho aber mit Abstand der beste Film der TNG-Crew überhaupt.


ST 1 gefällt nicht jedem, Kirk wirkt ein wenig zu sehr wie ein Trottel, weil er das Schiff nach dem Umbau noch nicht genug kennt, Spock war durch sein Logik Studium recht kühl und ja, der Film hatte die eine oder andere Kamerafahrt zu viel.
ST 5 ist mehr Abenteuerurlaub mit Freunden, denn ein gut durchdachter Film, hat aber eine gute Grundlage, die durchaus was hergibt
_Generations _fand ich nun wieder reichlich bescheiden. Ua, weil Kirks _"Ich wußte immer, daß ich alleine sterben würde" _nicht erfüllt wurde - Picard war ja dabei.
Bei dem Rest stimme ich dir zu.


MichaelG schrieb:


> Orson Welles war übrigens nicht nur ausschließlich ein Buch sondern ein Hörspiel im Radio 1938. Das mal nebenbei bemerkt.


Das war mir schon bewußt. Ist aber immer noch was anderes als eine Verfilmung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und? Es ging darum, *in wie vielen *ST Filmen Kontaktaufnahmen zu fremden Spezies und Forschung das Thema waren. Nicht, ob diese Filme dann auch für Publikum X interessant oder gut geschrieben wären.


Schön und gut, aber was soll man mit diesen ach so wichtigen ST-Themen wenn diese nicht funktionieren? Und vor allem, wenn man - um beim ersten Film zu bleiben - das Herzstück von ST, nämlich die Crew, vergisst?
Einfach nur "So, wir haben hier VGER, wir haben da die Enterprise. *patsch*. Damit haben wir einen Forschungshintergrund. Passt schoa!" - das geht absolut nicht. Vor allem nicht wenn sich in der Hälfte der 131 Filmminuten nahezu nix tut, außer dass man die gigaaaantische Größe von VGER noch und nöcher bestaunt. TMP war ein FX-Porno, der Rest dagegen dünn, frei von Spannung, Humor, Herz.


> Hm. Spock opfert sich selbst, in dem er in den Reaktor Raum geht, und ist irgendwie weder Phaser noch Torpedo. Auch die Strategie mit dem Nebel, der Umkreisung des Planeten, dem dreidimensionalen Ausweichen hat nichts mit Phasern und Torpedos zu tun.
> 
> Und auch in "undiscovered country" gibt es diverse Tricks, improvisierte Verzögerungen,  und zu berücksichtigende diplomatische Feinheiten, die das ganze nicht wie ein billiges "Da ist der Feind. Phaser an und los!" wirken lassen. Bis dort der Phaser schießt, ist jede Menge passiert. Abgesehen von dem einen Schuß und den beiden Torpedos, die die Ursache für die Krise sind, wird nur am Schluß einmal gefeuert. Das wären meinem Erinnern nach 4 Schüsse im ganzen Film.
> 
> Wie viele waren es denn in ST und STID? und wie viele werden es wohl in _Beyond _sein?


In ST hat die Enterprise nur am Ende gefeuert, um Nero dem Rest zu geben. Gut, war eigentlich nicht nötig, das Wurmloch hätte es auch so getan.
Und bei STID hat die Enterprise... *nachzähl*... Taadaaa!!! Nicht einen einzigen Schuss abgegeben. Im Gegenteil, sie durfte ordentlich Phaser- und Torpedo-Prügel einstecken.

Was bei beiden Filmen dominierte waren die Kämpfe Mano a Mano, aber das widerum sind auch Referenzen an die Ur-Serie, wo Kirk auch gerne und oft den Ballermann oder die Faust sprechen ließ.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber was soll man mit diesen ach so wichtigen ST-Themen [...] wenn man - um beim ersten Film zu bleiben - das Herzstück von ST, nämlich die Crew, vergisst?


Nun ja, "vergessen" ist ein wenig hart, man war halt fast ein Jahrzehnt aus den Rollen und dem Schreiben für die Charaktere heraus (oder es waren ganz andere Leute daran beteiligt) und hatte jetzt eine komplette Kino Leinwand, die man füllen konnte.  
Ich sag ja auch nicht, daß das der beste ST Film gewesen sei.



> In ST hat die Enterprise nur am Ende gefeuert, um Nero dem Rest zu geben. Gut, war eigentlich nicht nötig, das Wurmloch hätte es auch so getan.


- Es ging um sämtliche Schüsse, also auch um die Schüsse auf die Kelvin.
- Als sich Spock und Kirk auf die Narada beamen, liefern sie sich ein Feuergefecht mit der dortigen Mannschaft.
- Young Spock feuert mit dem Schiff von Old Spock auf den Bohrer
- Kirk stößt den Warpkern in das Wurmloch, um durch die Enterprise durch die Druckwelle der Explosion aus dieser zu befreien 



> Und bei STID hat die Enterprise... *nachzähl*... Taadaaa!!! Nicht einen einzigen Schuss abgegeben.


- dafür hat Khan auf Kronos ordentlich rumgeballert.
- ach ja, selbiges tat er vorher auch noch auf der völlig ungeschützten Versammlung der Obersten Nasen der Sternenflotte
- feuern die Klingonen nicht auch noch auf das Shuttle?
- Im Warpflugkanal feuert das schwarze Schiff auf die Enterprise
- Khan wird auf der Brücke per Phaser betäubt
- Khan wird auf der Erde auf dem Fluggerät per Phaser betäubt

Mit Köpfchen gelöst wurde eigentlich nur die Verhandlung zwischen Spock und Khan gen Ende von STID, was tatsächlich mal einen Hauch vom klassischen _ Star Trek _in den Film brachte.



> Was bei beiden Filmen dominierte waren die Kämpfe Mano a Mano, aber das widerum sind auch Referenzen an die Ur-Serie, wo Kirk auch gerne und oft den Ballermann oder die Faust sprechen ließ.


Eben: "auch", aber nicht ausschliesslich.


----------

